# Abmahnung gegen EA



## KILLTHIS (30. November 2011)

Wie der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen und Verbraucherverbände – Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. (vzbv) heute in einer Pressemeldung bekannt gegeben hat, wurde der Publisher EA abgemahnt.

Gegenstand der Abmahnung sind unter anderem fehlende Kundeninformationen bei Battlefield 3, wo EA nicht ausreichend darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der Spieler eine permanente Internetanbindung benötigt, ebenso der fehlende Hinweis, was die Zusatzsoftware Origin genau auf dem Rechner macht und nicht zuletzt auch Vertragsklauseln, "*die Verbraucher nach Auffassung des vzbv unverhältnismäßig benachteiligen".*

Der genaue Umfang der Abmahnung wurde leider nicht erwähnt.

Quelle:
vzbv mahnt Spielehersteller Electronic Arts ab - Pressemitteilungen - Internet - Digitale Welt - Themen - vzbv


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

So ein Käse...^^

Internetverbindung steht auf der Verpackung drauf und was sonst soll man wohl von einem Onlinespiel Erwarten, wenn nicht eine Onlineverbindung?
Und seid wann muss ein Hersteller vorab genau aufzeigen wie und was seine Software macht? Das ist alles, wie schon oft gezeigt wurde, reine Panikmache.^^

MfG


----------



## Earisu (30. November 2011)

Es gibt sicher auch noch Leute die nur den Singleplayer spielen wobei das meiner Meinung nach eh fast nur kopierte sind, aber gibt sicher welche^^ Hab bei COD bis BlackOps auch immer nur den  Single gespielt weil ich mit dem Online Teil von COD nichts anfangen konnte.


----------



## Sinister213 (30. November 2011)

Bei dem Titel dacht ich doch glatt das Apple wieder ihre Finger im Spiel haben 

BTT: Hab auch noch nie gesehen das da genau steht was welche Software macht die mitinstalliert wird.
Und das mit Online spielen is ja wohl auch klar ^^ Vor allem nur den Singleplayer zu spielen ist ja fast weggeworfenes Geld


----------



## Snake7 (30. November 2011)

Ist der Tat Bildniveau.... .


----------



## Pal_Calimero (30. November 2011)

Ist auch richtig so, vielleicht lernen die daraus....wohl ehe nicht.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. November 2011)

Sehr schön! Endlich wird dieser Inzuchtverein bestraft!!


----------



## Allwisser (30. November 2011)

jaja ihr hier wisst ja immer alles, origin, onlineverbindung, alles "klar wie klosbrühe".

nur ihr seid nicht die zielgruppe!!!!

da gehören ne menge mediamarktpckäufer und ganz unbedarfte menschen hinzu

----------------------

es sagt ja auch kein steuerberater:

"boah sind die dummm eh....jeder mensch hat doch mit steuern zu tun, die müssen
doch die erklärung mal locker alleine ausfüllen können"

also leute
mal den ball ganz flach halten


----------



## cubbi223 (30. November 2011)

Origin spioniert nicht aus!

Die Computerzeitschrift c´t hat Origin untersucht und ist
zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das keine spionage durch
Origin betrieben wird.

Den Beitrag gibts in der aktuellen Ausgabe von c´t 25/2011, S. 42!


(Quelle: Battlefield 3)

- Man hat Origin unter Windows 7 Premium installiert, gestartet und dann  mit Process Monitor überprüft, was Origin wirklich macht.

- Origin scannt nur den eigenen Ordner (normalerweise  C:/ProgramData/Origin ); alle weiteren Scan-Vorgänge werden von Windows  initiiert und dienen zum Finden und Erneuern von Registry-Einträgen.

- Um zu überprüfen, ob Origin gezielt nach alten installierten Spielen  von EA sucht, hat man ein paar ältere Spiele installiert - Origin bleibt  davon unbeeindruckt, findet die gar nicht und zeigt sie auch nicht in  der Programmbibliothek. Erst wenn man den Spiel-Code manuell in Origin  eingibt, erscheint das entsprechende Spiel überhaupt erst in der Liste.

- Man konnte sogar ein altes Spiel erneut und mitsamt Crack über Origin installieren, ohne dass irgend etwas passiert wäre.

- Wäre Origin dazu da, um alte Spiele auf Cracks zu untersuchen und  notfalls zu sperren und sonst etwas anzustellen, dann hätte  allerspätestens hier eine Reaktion erfolgen müssen.

- Auf eine komplizierte Überprüfung des Datenverkehrs hat man verzichtet  - wenn Origin nichts weiß, dann kann es auch kein Wissen weitergeben.

- Kurz und knapp: Origin spioniert nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse...^^
> 
> Internetverbindung steht auf der Verpackung drauf und was sonst soll man wohl von einem Onlinespiel Erwarten, wenn nicht eine Onlineverbindung?
> Und seid wann muss ein Hersteller vorab genau aufzeigen wie und was seine Software macht? Das ist alles, wie schon oft gezeigt wurde, reine Panikmache.^^
> ...



Das ein Multiplayer-Spiel Internetverbindung vorraussetzt konnte ja wirklich niemand ahnen.
Jetzt wird das schon fast vergessene Thema eben wieder von neuem ausgegraben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte 

echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..

Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. November 2011)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Origin spioniert nicht aus!
> 
> Die Computerzeitschrift c´t hat Origin untersucht und ist
> zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das keine spionage durch
> ...


 ich hab mir die freizeit genommen und alle posts mehrmals durchgelesen und keinen post gefunden, wo behauptet wird, dass origin spioniert.


----------



## FKY2000 (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte
> 
> echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..
> 
> Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet


 
MMH, toller Vergleich  

Ich persönlich bin auch dann froh, dass es Institutionen für _Verbraucherschutz_ gibt, wenn es mich nicht unmittelbar (wie in diesem Fall - da ich BF3 -noch- nicht habe) betrifft. 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Dinge mit Konsumenten gemacht würden, gäbe es so etwas wie den Verbraucherschutz als Gegenpol nicht. 
Reglementierungswut (es gibt überflüssiges -ja!) hin oder her...es sind i.d.R. dieselben Leute die nach Gesetzen und Gerechtigkeit schreien (sollte denen mal was zum Nachteil gereichen), die jetzt unken, weil es sie zufällig nicht betrifft. 

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken und nicht immer von sich auf die Allgemeinheit schließen...mein Nachbar von nebenan ist nicht so ein "Freak", wie wir es sind und weiss auch nicht immer über alles Bescheid ! Der ist froh, wenn er so manchen Hinweis vor dem Fehlkauf liest!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte
> 
> echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..
> 
> Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet


 wie jetzt??? die tiefkühlpizza muss ich erst backen das müssen sie mir mal genauer erklären.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2011)

Da wird EA aber richtig Panik haben.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte
> 
> echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..
> 
> Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet


 
Wie viele Leute wohl zu dumm sind einfach mal hinten auf die Pizzaverpackung zu schauen??? Aber durch solche Menschen haben wir nun auch nette USK/FSK logos auf unseren ohnehin nicht sonderlich schönen DVD/Bluray/etc. Hüllen.

Wow, meine Eltern, die auch schon Großeltern sind (ja das ß gibt es immernoch oder sind deine Großeltern so kross wie eine Pizza?), haben auch Internet aber mehr als Onlinebanking und Flashspiele spielen bekommen sie nicht mehr hin.


----------



## MiToKo (30. November 2011)

Bei der Abmahnung geht es auch zum Großen Teil um Vertragsklauseln (einen Teil hat EA ja wieder gelöscht). Der Verdacht es Ausspionierens kam ja auch erst auf, wegen der Erlaubnis dafür durch das Akzeptieren der EULA. Solche und ähnliche Sachen sind wirklich das Problem. Wenn die EULAs vernünftiger wären, hätte es auch weniger Beschwerden gegeben. 

Und das Argument, von wegen BF ist ja nur ein Multiplayerspiel und deshalb wäre es wohl klar, dass eine Onlineverbindung nötig sei, ist aufgrund des Singelplayerspiels nicht haltbar. Auch wenn ein Spiel über ein Multiplayer verfügt, kann man bei vielen Spielen den Singelplayer ohne Internet spielen. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, möchte ich eigentlich auch, dass ich ohne Internet den Singelspieler spielen kann. 

Zum Thema Ausspionieren: Aus meiner Sicht ist es schon Unangemessene Einschränkung meiner Privatsphäre, wenn ein Spiel aufzeichnet und den Verlag informiert, wie lange oder auf welche Art ich spiele.


----------



## hfb (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte
> 
> echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..
> 
> Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet


 
Meine Grosseltern sind tot, meine Eltern haben kein Internet, und ein Verein, der Rechtsbrüche und Gesetzeswidrigkeiten anmahnt ist keineswegs peinlich.

Warum sollte ich BF3 nicht kaufen, nur weil ich keine permanente Internetanbindung habe?  Das Spiel ist _die_
Grafikbombe momentan, also das was Crysis 2 hätte sein sollen, und es hat einen Singleplayer-Teil.
Die 2 Gründe reichen mir für den Kauf, Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, also würde ich es auch ohne
Internet kaufen und dann schön blöd aussehen. Es sei denn eben es steht gross genug auf der Packung, dass
PERMANENTE NETZANBINDUNG nötig ist.


----------



## Kubiac (1. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse...^^
> 
> Internetverbindung steht auf der Verpackung drauf und was sonst soll man wohl von einem Onlinespiel Erwarten, wenn nicht eine Onlineverbindung?
> Und seid wann muss ein Hersteller vorab genau aufzeigen wie und was seine Software macht? Das ist alles, wie schon oft gezeigt wurde, reine Panikmache.^^
> ...


 
Seit wann ist Battlefield 3 ein reines Onlinespiel?
Es hat auch einen Singelplayer. Es gibt viele Leute, die es nur als Singleplayer zocken, weil sie mit dem Multiplayer nix anfangen können. Dafür braucht man kein Origin und Internetverbindung.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Battlefield 3 ein reines Onlinespiel?
> Es hat auch einen Singelplayer. Es gibt viele Leute, die es nur als Singleplayer zocken, weil sie mit dem Multiplayer nix anfangen können. Dafür braucht man kein Origin und Internetverbindung.


Battlefield war und ist ein Multiplayerspiel, welches "optional", seit BF3, eine Singleplaykampagne anbietet. Darüber hinaus besteht ein Hinweis auf der Verpackung das eine Internetverbindung vorrausgesetzt wird, deshalb verstehe ich das Ansinnen hier nicht....^^

p.s.: Ehrlich gesagt nervt das langsam aber sicher, dass heir wieder über Origin hergezogen wird, obwohl es nachweislich nicht das tut, was ihm anfänglich unterstellt wurde.
Lasst es doch einfach, niemand zwingt euch, genauso wie bei Steam und alle wären glücklich...



hfb schrieb:


> Meine Grosseltern sind tot, meine Eltern haben kein Internet, und ein Verein, der Rechtsbrüche und Gesetzeswidrigkeiten anmahnt ist keineswegs peinlich.
> 
> Warum sollte ich BF3 nicht kaufen, nur weil ich keine permanente Internetanbindung habe? Das Spiel ist _die_
> Grafikbombe momentan, also das was Crysis 2 hätte sein sollen, und es hat einen Singleplayer-Teil.
> ...


Du kannst schreiben also kannst du auch offenbar lesen. "Es steht hinten auf der Verpackung als Anforderung drauf". Fertig. K. A. was man da jetzt noch beanstanden muss...^^


MfG


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wiviele Leute wohl ihre Pizza gefroren fressen weil darauf nicht steht, das man sie backen sollte
> 
> echt ein peinlicher Verein der solche kleinigkeiten bemängelt..
> 
> Wer heute noch kein Internet hat kauft wohl kaum dieses Game. Sogar meine Grosseltern haben internet



Das sehe ich vollkommen anders, es gibt Regionalbedingt Orte bei denen das Internet nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut ist.
Man nehme dort mal die Gegend um Wertheim im Süden. Ausserden will man nicht nur zu Hause zocken.
Was bringen einen die Gaming Notebooks unterwegs wenn man damit nicht Zocken kann.
Natürlich gibt es Internetsticks für Unterwegs aber da ist meist der Traffic begrenzt und selbst wenn sich jetzt 5 GB viel anhören
kann ich sagen, dass es nicht wirklich viel ist. Wenn ich z.B. auf Messen gehe nutze ich das Inet nur Abends für z.B. das Forum hier.
Aber da erreicht man durch Werbung usw. sehr schnell ein hohes Volumen. Die Zeiten in denen eine HP nur noch aus Text bestand sind
ja auch lange vorbei.
Also warum soll ich im Urlaub z.B. nicht zocken dürfen, nur weil ich nicht zu Hause bin?
Ich habe das Spiel ja immerhin bezahlt... (nochmal zur Erinnerung es gibt auch Orte die gar keine ordentliche Anbindung haben...)
Aber genau dieses Thema wurde bereits mal hier im Forum ausdiskutiert.
Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, das eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung im Singleplayermodus nicht akzeptiert oder tolleriert werden sollte.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich vollkommen anders, es gibt Regionalbedingt Orte bei denen das Internet nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut ist.
> Man nehme dort mal die Gegend um Wertheim im Süden. Ausserden will man nicht nur zu Hause zocken.
> Was bringen einen die Gaming Notebooks unterwegs wenn man damit nicht Zocken kann.
> Natürlich gibt es Internetsticks für Unterwegs aber da ist meist der Traffic begrenzt und selbst wenn sich jetzt 5 GB viel anhören
> ...


Das wäre ja wie wenn man von einem Mmorpg verlangt, dass wenn man soloquestet es auch ohne Internet gehen sollte.^^

Das Spiel ist ein Multiplayerspiel, von Grund auf in seiner ganzen Funktionalität. Der Singleplay Modus ist eine nette Dreingabe mehr nicht. Das weiß man vor dem Kauf und fertig. Kann man damit nicht leben kauft man es nicht. K. A. was es da zu meckern gibt.^^

MfG


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Meinte es auch allgemein, ausserdem, Multiplayer kann ich auch im LAN zocken.
Dadurch werden LAN-Partys aber auch eher weniger.
Abgesehen davon gab es auch Beben Teile die als Multiplayer konzipiert wurden. 
Die laufen auch ohne Inet. Dann gibt es noch Starcraft, Starcraft II ich glaub die Liste
der Multiplayerhits könnte man sehr weit fortführen aber längst nicht alle haben eine dauerhafte Inetverbindungspflicht.

Multiplayer muss nicht via Internet geschehen 

Edit
Games wie Drakensang kann man ja auch on und offline zocken 
Da braucht man ja nur einstellen, dass der "offline Held" nicht online benutzt werden kann...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2011)

find ich gut 
irgendwie sollte man ea ja drauf aufmerksam machen das es so nicht geht, wenn das nur per abmahnung möglich ist, dann ist dem halt so


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch was vergessen 
@DaStash  deine Eigene Signatur sagt doch auch schon viele => Überwachung fängt klein an. Allein schon bei dein Zockgewohnheiten => Online im Singleplayer heißt Sie wissen wann du spielst und was du spielst...


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen
> @DaStash  deine Eigene Signatur sagt doch auch schon viele => Überwachung fängt klein an. Allein schon bei dein Zockgewohnheiten => Online im Singleplayer heißt Sie wissen wann du spielst und was du spielst...


In meinen Signaturen geht es aber um Daten die unfreiwillig und ohne Zustimmung gesammelt werden, hier habe ich die Wahl und das ist der Punkt. 

MfG


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du das Spiel spielen willst, hast du aber keine Wahl abgesehen vom Crack der aber eigentlich keine Wahl ist.
Das ist wie bei originale DVDs die jedesmal schreiben das nur Original legal ist.
Bei einer Kopie aus dem Kino wird bestimmt nicht dieses Intro kommen.
Wobei ich selber das Video mit dem Gefängnis und nur noch 3 mal singen gut finde.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Zu deinem Standpunkt Signatur. Eigentlich hat man immer ein wenig die Wahl.
Bezahlung in Bar, keine Paybackkarte, einkauf beim kleinen Händler um die Ecke,...
Nu alles kann man nicht ausschließen...
Aber man kann es begrenzen und da schließt sich die quadratur des Kreises


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das wäre ja wie wenn man von einem Mmorpg verlangt, dass wenn man soloquestet es auch ohne Internet gehen sollte.^^
> 
> Das Spiel ist ein Multiplayerspiel, von Grund auf in seiner ganzen Funktionalität. Der Singleplay Modus ist eine nette Dreingabe mehr nicht. Das weiß man vor dem Kauf und fertig. Kann man damit nicht leben kauft man es nicht. K. A. was es da zu meckern gibt.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Nicht ganz - wenn man es so sieht, dann müsste man auch sagen: Wenn das Spiel als Multiplayer-Spiel konzipiert ist, sollte man den Singleplayer rauslassen - alles andere ist doch halbgares Gewäsch.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

Fand ich früher auch toll, CD rein und loszocken. SP oder MP über LAN. Die Zeit hat sich halt weiterentwickelt. Es gibt negative Punkte aber auch sehr positive Punkte an der Vernetzung der ganze Welt (auch in MP -Games). Es fängt ja bei der Onlineaktivierung an - ist mühsam aber irgendwo logisch, dass es einmal soweit kommen musste, bei den Warez-Szenen. Wenn es nicht so wäre, gäbe es immer weniger Kohle für Studios - und dann würden wir bei unseren hohen Ansprüchen bei Games ziemlich bald ein Problem kriegen  

Die perfekte Lösung wäre ja MP und SP einzeln installieren zu können. SP dann ohne Internetanbindung. Technisch wäre das mit Mehraufwand sicherlich möglich, aber auch wegen der Raubkopiererei wieder ein grosser Verlust.

Und ob jetzt EA weiss ob du spielst oder nicht, was stört dich denn daran? Vielleicht werten sie ja aus wie lange die Kampagne bei den Spielern  im Durchschnitt  gedauert hat und werden beim nächsten Titel ne grössere Story hinlegen die länger dauert und so kommt's dir auch wieder zu gute .

Die Abmahnung für die EULA finde ich gut, da sich EA (die Rechtsabteilung) bei den weiteren EULA's umso mehr Mühe geben wird.


----------



## Franzl (1. Dezember 2011)

@kühlprofi 
der nutzen ist aber äußert zweifelhaft... an der warez szene wird sich durch solche schutzmaßnahmen nichts ändern , weil diese immer mittel und wege finden diese zu umgehen..
der dumme bei dieser geschichte ist dann nur der käufer der sich mit solchen aktivierungen und beschneidungen seiner zockerfreiheit abfinden muss

ansonsten finde ich aber ein vorgehen gegen rechtswidrige eulas gut


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

Franzl schrieb:


> @kühlprofi
> der nutzen ist aber äußert zweifelhaft... an der warez szene wird sich durch solche schutzmaßnahmen nichts ändern , weil diese immer mittel und wege finden diese zu umgehen..
> der dumme bei dieser geschichte ist dann nur der käufer der sich mit solchen aktivierungen und beschneidungen seiner zockerfreiheit abfinden muss
> 
> ansonsten finde ich aber ein vorgehen gegen rechtswidrige eulas gut



Also ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass man BF3 Multiplayer cracken kann, sowie die meisten neuen Online MP Titel nicht.
SP ist irgendwie klar, dass es irgend ein Cracker zum laufen bringt und einen Loader schreibt der das Aktivierungsgemalme umgeht.  Das die Endkunden die Dummen sind, ist leider in den meisten Fällen so - auch gut wenn man sich dagegen wehrt aber auch ein wenig dem Cracker zu verdanken !

OT: Schlussendlich ist ja auch jedes Windowspasswort innert Sekunden ausgelesen und trotzdem verwendet jeder eins


----------



## Franzl (1. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass man BF3 Multiplayer cracken kann, sowie die meisten neuen Online MP Titel nicht.
> SP ist irgendwie klar, dass es irgend ein Cracker zum laufen bringt und einen Loader schreibt der das Aktivierungsgemalme umgeht.  Das die Endkunden die Dummen sind, ist leider in den meisten Fällen so - auch gut wenn man sich dagegen wehrt aber auch ein wenig dem Cracker zu verdanken !
> 
> OT: Schlussendlich ist ja auch jedes Windowspasswort innert Sekunden ausgelesen und trotzdem verwendet jeder eins


 
stimmt so nicht  es gibt zb für gewisse erzfeinde von bf bereits mp alternativen die ich jetz aber nicht nenne , weil nicht darf und weil ich dafür auch keine werbung machen will.. nutze sowas selber auch nicht

mit dem ausspähen des windowspassworts hab ich keine erfahrung ehrlich gesagt ,  aber vllt sorgt ja die illusion der sicherheit bereits für sicherheit verstehste 

€: es ist ein ewiger kampf den die spieleindustrie aber nie gewinnen kann :/


----------



## spionkaese (1. Dezember 2011)

Franzl schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht  es gibt zb für gewisse erzfeinde von bf bereits mp alternativen die ich jetz aber nicht nenne , weil nicht darf und weil ich dafür auch keine werbung machen will.. nutze sowas selber auch nicht
> 
> mit dem ausspähen des windowspassworts hab ich keine erfahrung ehrlich gesagt ,  aber vllt sorgt ja die illusion der sicherheit bereits für sicherheit verstehste
> 
> €: es ist ein ewiger kampf den die spieleindustrie aber nie gewinnen kann :/


 So wie die Fahrzeuge der Warhammer 40k Orks schneller fahren, wenn sie rot angemalt sind? 
Warhammer 40,000


----------



## hfb (1. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ein Multiplayerspiel, von Grund auf in seiner ganzen Funktionalität. Der Singleplay Modus ist eine nette Dreingabe mehr nicht. Das weiß man vor dem Kauf und fertig. Kann man damit nicht leben kauft man es nicht. K. A. was es da zu meckern gibt.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Blödsinn. Es hat einen Singleplayerteil, es gibt Leute, die es nur deswegen gekauft haben, ich z.B., warum müssen die auch mit permanenter Internetanbindung gegängelt werden?
Der Singleplayerteil oder besser dessen Optik ist leider viel zu gut, um das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Was ja bei
Drecksspielen durchaus die Lösung des Problems wäre.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> ...
> Die perfekte Lösung wäre ja MP und SP einzeln installieren zu können. SP dann ohne Internetanbindung. Technisch wäre das mit Mehraufwand sicherlich möglich, aber auch wegen der Raubkopiererei wieder ein grosser Verlust.
> ...



So etwas hat es früher schon gegeben. Bevor ich jetzt die Titel verwechsel war das entweder ein C&C Teil und oder Starcraft I

Dort konnte man sich überlegen was man installiert. Der Multiteil lief dann ohne CD.

Zum eigentlichen Thema Abmahnung. Ich hoffe das EA daraus lernt. Meist ist dem aber nicht so. Das wird aber erst die Zukunft / Aktuallisierung zeigen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute wohl zu dumm sind einfach mal hinten auf die Pizzaverpackung zu schauen??? Aber durch solche Menschen haben wir nun auch nette USK/FSK logos auf unseren ohnehin nicht sonderlich schönen DVD/Bluray/etc. Hüllen.
> 
> Wow, meine Eltern, die auch schon Großeltern sind (ja das ß gibt es immernoch oder sind deine Großeltern so kross wie eine Pizza?), haben auch Internet aber mehr als Onlinebanking und Flashspiele spielen bekommen sie nicht mehr hin.


 
Hier in der Schweiz wird der doppel-S nicht mehr geschrieben zu deiner Information (alte Rechtschreibung). 

Wenn man Onlinebanking beherrscht, kann man auch mit W;A;S;D durch ne Gegend laufen und rumballern, oder etwa nicht? 
Origin wäre übrigens auch sicherer als Virenverseuchte Flashgames, aber das nur am Rande. 

Schon krass wie scharf gegen EA geschossen wird. Im Grossen und Ganzen ist BF3 ein gutes Spiel. Wer hier so scharf kritisiert sollte erst mal selber sowas auf die Beine stellen. Im Gegensatz zur COD Reihe wird in die BF Serie viel Geld investiert. Das Origin vielleicht ein paar Mängel aufweist ist ja nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, es ist ja auch "NEU"! Wie es damals bei Steam war weiss ich auch noch. Genau das gleiche gemaule, und jetzt ist Steam COOL und Origin ist DOOF. 

Schon das mit der Origin Spionage war ein Fail, nur weil einer nicht mal fähig war den ProccessMonitor auszulesen.

Schön und gut gibt es diese Konsumentenschutzabteilung, aber ob es nichts besseres zu tun gibt? Schon traurig wenn man in der heutigen Zeit auf einem OnlineGame angeben muss, das man eventuell Internet brauche
Wer heute noch kein Internet hat ist sowieso der Fail-Bob-Schlechthin xD


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Es hat einen Singleplayerteil, es gibt Leute, die es nur deswegen gekauft haben, ich z.B., warum müssen die auch mit permanenter Internetanbindung gegängelt werden?


 Und, Mmorpg´s haben auch Singleplayerteile, sollen die jetzt auch einen Offlinemodus anbieten oder wie?
K. A. woher ihr Anmaßung besitzt davon auszugehen dem Hersteller zu diktieren wie und welches Proukt er bereitzustellen hat. Es ist ganz einfach. Ein Hersteller bringt ein Produkt auf den Markt und entweder es gefällt euch und ihr nehmt die Gegebenheiten hin und kauft es oder ihr *verzichtet* einfach darauf, wenn es Punkte gibt mit denen ihr nicht leben könnt!

MfG


----------



## spionkaese (2. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in der Schweiz wird der doppel-S nicht mehr geschrieben zu deiner Information (alte Rechtschreibung).
> 
> Wenn man Onlinebanking beherrscht, kann man auch mit W;A;S;D durch ne Gegend laufen und rumballern, oder etwa nicht?
> Origin wäre übrigens auch sicherer als Virenverseuchte Flashgames, aber das nur am Rande.
> ...



Genau, die andern haben alle keine Ahnung xD
Process
Monitor ist ja auch ein unglaublich kompliziertes Programm, mit dem natürlich alle, die gegen Origin sind, nicht umgehen können.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann will ich mal schnell zurück zum Thema  gibt es eigentlich schon ein Update?
Was hat sich wenn dann getan?


----------



## hfb (2. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und, Mmorpg´s haben auch Singleplayerteile, sollen die jetzt auch einen Offlinemodus anbieten oder wie?
> K. A. woher ihr Anmaßung besitzt davon auszugehen dem Hersteller zu diktieren wie und welches Proukt er bereitzustellen hat. Es ist ganz einfach. Ein Hersteller bringt ein Produkt auf den Markt und entweder es gefällt euch und ihr nehmt die Gegebenheiten hin und kauft es oder ihr *verzichtet* einfach darauf, wenn es Punkte gibt mit denen ihr nicht leben könnt!
> 
> MfG


 
Sorry, das ist jetzt so hanebüchen, dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein.
Hm, mir fällt doch was ein:
In dem Zuge schaffen wir auch gleich die Gewerkschaften ab, die Arbeitgeber wissen schliesslich, was gut für uns ist, und Wahlen brauchts auch nicht, und _Verbraucherschutz bedeutet, die armen Firmen müssen vor dem Verbraucher geschützt werden._
Lebensmittel werden viel billiger, da man jeden Dreck reinkippen kann, du als Verbraucher brauchst es ja nicht zu kaufen, und was drin ist, kannst du ja vorher im Internet recherchieren, deshalb braucht es auch nicht draufzustehen.
Das wird jetzt uferlos, ich höre auf.


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal schnell zurück zum Thema  gibt es eigentlich schon ein Update?
> Was hat sich wenn dann getan?


 Was erwartest du denn!?
EA lacht sich doch über die Abmahnung halb Tot.
Da wird doch eh nur BLaBLa bei rauskommen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Vielleich erwarte ich eine Überarbeitung der allg. Geschäftsbedinngung.


----------



## Domowoi (2. Dezember 2011)

Die wurden doch schon öfters geändert. Zuminderst die deutschen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Aber anscheinend nicht zufriedenstellend


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das ist jetzt so hanebüchen, dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein.
> Hm, mir fällt doch was ein:
> In dem Zuge schaffen wir auch gleich die Gewerkschaften ab, die Arbeitgeber wissen schliesslich, was gut für uns ist, und Wahlen brauchts auch nicht, und Verbraucherschutz bedeutet, die armen Firmen müssen vor dem Verbraucher geschützt werden.
> Lebensmittel werden viel billiger, da man jeden Dreck reinkippen kann, du als Verbraucher brauchst es ja nicht zu kaufen, und was drin ist, kannst du ja vorher im Internet recherchieren, deshalb braucht es auch nicht draufzustehen.
> Das wird jetzt uferlos, ich höre auf.



Dann erkläre mir doch mal wie du darauf kommst den Bedarf an Grundbedürfnissen wie Lebensmittel und soziale Errungenschaften wie Gewerkschaften mit dem Konsum eines Luxusartikels gleichzustellen, dass meinst du doch sicherlich ironisch und hast nur den entsprechen smilie vergessen oder?

MfG


----------



## hfb (3. Dezember 2011)

Wo beginnt das eine, wo endet das andere? Wehret den Anfängen. Pfeifst du einmal auf den Verbraucherschutz, kannst du ihn auch bei existenzielleren Dingen nicht mehr durchsetzen.

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf dein



DaStash schrieb:


> K. A. woher ihr Anmaßung besitzt davon auszugehen dem Hersteller zu diktieren wie und welches Proukt er bereitzustellen hat. MfG



Ja, ich verlange durchaus, dass sich der Hersteller an geltendes Recht und bindende Vorschriften hält. Und das sogar
bei Luxusartikeln.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Ja, ich verlange durchaus, dass sich der Hersteller an geltendes Recht und bindende Vorschriften hält. Und das sogar
> bei Luxusartikeln.


 
Ich glaube damit ist doch eigentlich alles wichtige gesagt und wir können doch bestimmt zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren.
Wenn Hersteller wie EA sich an die passenden Gesetze halten, (ich kenne nicht alle Auswendig aber würden sie sich dran halten,
hätten sie sicherlich keine Abmahnung bekommen) wären alle sicherlich zufriedener. 
Die andere Seite der Medaille allerdings, würden die Verbraucher sich alle an die Gesetze halten, hätte niemand eine Raubkopie
und man bräuchte gar keinen Kopierschutz usw...
Ist halt nur die Frage ob es gut ist, wenn es immer weiter Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn geht. Wo soll das enden?


----------



## Zomg (4. Dezember 2011)

Man konnte sogar ein altes Spiel erneut und mitsamt Crack über Origin installieren, ohne dass irgend etwas passiert wäre. <--- Da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wo die den fraglichen Crack her hatten *pfeif* - Zum Thema selber, das wurde an andere Stellen ausführlichst diskutiert...


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Dezember 2011)

BF3 benötigt keine permanente Internetverbindung, drum fehlt auch ein solcher Hinweis.
Wenn die zum dumm sind, Origin in den Offlinemodus zu schalten, ist nicht EA schuld...


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Dezember 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> BF3 benötigt keine permanente Internetverbindung, drum fehlt auch ein solcher Hinweis.
> Wenn die zum dumm sind, Origin in den Offlinemodus zu schalten, ist nicht EA schuld...


 
Die Abmahnung bezieht sich in ihrer Anklage stets zum Zeitpunkt, an dem sie gefertigt wird. D.h. explizit, dass noch vor einiger Zeit ein Offline-Modus quasi nicht vorhanden war. Diverse User haben davon berichtet, dass Origin gequängelt hat, wenn man die Software in den Offline-Modus versetzt hat und dann vom Netzwerk getrennt hat. Da war leider nicht viel machbar.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Dezember 2011)

Sie werden es nicht ändern aus dem Grund weil sie es so reingeschrieben haben weil sie es müssen. Alles was in den Agbs steht ist gültig für beide Seiten, es ist ein Vertrag. Und durch die Abmahnung wird sich auch nichts ändern weil die Leute es spielen wollen koste es was es wolle....


----------



## hfb (5. Dezember 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sie werden es nicht ändern aus dem Grund weil sie es so reingeschrieben haben weil sie es müssen. Alles was in den Agbs steht ist gültig für beide Seiten, es ist ein Vertrag. Und durch die Abmahnung wird sich auch nichts ändern weil die Leute es spielen wollen koste es was es wolle....


 
4x falsch. 
AGBs sind kein Vertrag, und AGBs mit illegalen Inhalten sind _nicht_ automatisch legal und damit gültig, nur weil der Kunde zugestimmt hat. Abgesehen davon geht es hier um Eulas, nicht AGBs, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Und wenn ich deinen Text richtig verstehe, meinst du, EA hätte die Nutzerbedingungen so schreiben müssen. 
Hä? Wer in aller Welt hat EA gezwungen, gesetzeswidrige Bedingungen zu schreiben? Die Technik? Das mittlere
Management? BWL-Studenten?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> 4x falsch.
> AGBs sind kein Vertrag, und AGBs mit illegalen Inhalten sind _nicht_ automatisch legal und damit gültig, nur weil der Kunde zugestimmt hat. Abgesehen davon geht es hier um Eulas, nicht AGBs, soweit ich mich erinnere.
> Und wenn ich deinen Text richtig verstehe, meinst du, EA hätte die Nutzerbedingungen so schreiben müssen.
> Hä? Wer in aller Welt hat EA gezwungen, gesetzeswidrige Bedingungen zu schreiben? Die Technik? Das mittlere
> Management? BWL-Studenten?



5x falsch.

AGB werden Vertragsbestandteil, wenn die Voraussetzungen des §305 BGB erfüllt sind (bei Vertragsschluss einbezogen, Kenntnis, Zustimmung). EULA sind AGB im Sinne des Gesetzes, da diese  "für eine Vielzahl von Verträgen vorformulierten Vertragsbedingungen, die eine Vertragspartei (Verwender) der anderen Vertragspartei bei Abschluss eines Vertrags stellt" darstellen.

Die EULA scheitern nur oftmals daran, dass diese bei Vertragsschluss nicht bekannt sind, sondern erst später während der Installation auftauchen. Käufer bei Steam etc. sollten dahingehend vorsichtig sein, da dort die EULA vor Vertragsschluss (Kauf) angezeigt und bestätigt werden müssen.

Sind Klauseln unwirksam, so ist nicht automatisch das ganze Vertragswerk unwirksam, sondern es kommen für den Regelungsbereich der unwirksamen Klausel nur die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu Anwendung, z.B. fristlose Kündigung > §314 BGB.

Wer's genau wissen will, kauft die aktuelle (und die nächste) PCGH-Ausgabe. Dort steht alles nochmal genauer drin.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

das würde doch aber auch nur gelten, wenn ich direkt bei ea gekauft habe. z.b. über origin. beim kauf im laden oder einem anderen onlinehändler gehen mich die eula/agb von ea/origin doch gar nichts an. allenfalls die agb des händlers wären relevant für mich. warum sollen die agb von b für mich gelten, wenn ich ein produkt von a gekauft habe.

mit anderen worten, wenn ich bei autohöker schmitt von umme ecke einen neuen benz kaufe, darf es mir rechtlich auch egal sein, ob die agb von merzedes vorschreiben, das ich das auto bei denen täglich einmal vorführen muss. unabhängig davon ob mir das vorher bekannt war oder nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2011)

So schaut's auch aus. Wenn die EULA auch beim Kauf beim Retail-Händler wirksam sein sollen, müssten diese im Verkaufsraum ersichtlich sein (an die Wand gepinnt oder über einen Rechner einsehbar). Was auch ginge, ist ein Abdruck im Handbuch des Spiels. Take Two macht das beispielsweise noch. Der Händler müsste nur die Verpackung öffnen und der Käufer könnte sich die EULA durchlesen.

So wie es aber aktuell ist, haben die EULA bestenfalls eine urheberrechtliche Wirkung und auch dort ist diese größtenteils entbehrlich, da das Urheberrechtsgesetz ohnehin erstmal eine Erlaubnis seitens des Rechtsinhabers einfordert, die EULA aber eher verbieten, als erlauben.

Von der Datenerhebung will ich erst gar nicht reden. Kein einziger Publisher und Online-Dienst erfüllt die Kriterien zur wirksamen Datenerhebung vollständig.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer's genau wissen will, kauft die aktuelle (und die nächste) PCGH-Ausgabe. Dort steht alles nochmal genauer drin.


Ein Artikel von Dir?

MfG


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. Dezember 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Die Abmahnung bezieht sich in ihrer Anklage stets zum Zeitpunkt, an dem sie gefertigt wird. D.h. explizit, dass noch vor einiger Zeit ein Offline-Modus quasi nicht vorhanden war. Diverse User haben davon berichtet, dass Origin gequängelt hat, wenn man die Software in den Offline-Modus versetzt hat und dann vom Netzwerk getrennt hat. Da war leider nicht viel machbar.


Ich hatte keine Probleme und ich habe BF3 sehr früh gekauft. Außerdem ist Origin noch eine Beta und es kann daher zu Funktionsstörungen kommen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Dezember 2011)

Halt ein Faux-pas, kann passieren, so schlimm ist es aber nun auch wieder nicht.

Schlimmer fand ich als ich Blackops, MOH6 etc. gekauft habe, konnte es zwar aktivieren, sind aber Schrottgames, das Geld gibt mir auch niemand zurück.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und, Mmorpg´s haben auch Singleplayerteile, sollen die jetzt auch einen Offlinemodus anbieten oder wie?
> K. A. woher ihr Anmaßung besitzt davon auszugehen dem Hersteller zu diktieren wie und welches Proukt er bereitzustellen hat. Es ist ganz einfach. Ein Hersteller bringt ein Produkt auf den Markt und entweder es gefällt euch und ihr nehmt die Gegebenheiten hin und kauft es oder ihr verzichtet *einfach* darauf, wenn es Punkte gibt mit denen ihr nicht leben könnt!
> 
> MfG


 ganz so einfach würde ich es nicht sehen. wenn es punkte gibt, mit denen man nicht leben kann, sollte man diese äußern.


----------



## hfb (6. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> AGB werden Vertragsbestandteil, wenn die Voraussetzungen des §305 BGB erfüllt sind (bei Vertragsschluss einbezogen, Kenntnis, Zustimmung


 
[Haarspaltmode] Vertragsbestandteil ungleich Vertrag im Sinne von selbstständigem. [/Haarspaltmode]



Pokerclock schrieb:


> EULA sind AGB im Sinne des Gesetzes, da diese "für eine Vielzahl von Verträgen vorformulierten Vertragsbedingungen, die eine Vertragspartei (Verwender) der anderen Vertragspartei bei Abschluss eines Vertrags stellt" darstellen.


 

Bitte hier den ich-hisse-die-weisse-Fahne-Smiley hindenken.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sind Klauseln unwirksam, so ist nicht automatisch das ganze Vertragswerk unwirksam, sondern es kommen für den Regelungsbereich der unwirksamen Klausel nur die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu Anwendung, z.B. fristlose Kündigung > §314 BGB.


 
Ich habe mich ungenau ausgedrückt, natürlich werden nicht die ganzen AGB unwirksam durch eine illegale Klausel.
Die illegale Klausel allerdings wird auch durch Zustimmung des Kunden nicht wirksam, das wollte ich, genau wie du, sagen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> 5x falsch.


 
Also 1x falsch, 2x unsauber formuliert (zugegeben, im juristischen Bereich gilt das wohl auch als falsch),
1x richtig, aber was ist Punkt 5?


----------

